# iPhone 5 or galaxy s4



## N2eav

Hi I am due a upgrade from my iPhone 4 but I unsure what one to go for the iPhone 5 or Samsung galaxy s4 what is people's thoughts. If anyone got the Samsung how is the apps on that compared to apple.


----------



## danski

Have a look at the HTC One maybe?
Fantastic build quality...HTC just need to get a move on with making some more !!


----------



## Dixondmn

Might be worth checking out all 13 pages of this thread... 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=283973&highlight=iphone

Its not a direct comparison as it discusses the S3 v the iPhone 5 however they are pretty similar.


----------



## Natalie

I think the best thing to do is try and use both before deciding, some people love Iphones some people love the Galaxies/Android.

As danski said the HTC One is worth a look too, I've got the One X + and got it a couple of months before the One came out, I wish I'd held on. Love my One X+ though


----------



## Scrim-1-

Galaxy any day of the week for me, much better than the iphones.


----------



## leon20v

was offered ip5, s4 or a Htc One for upgrade with orange last night, ended up taking the HTC one, out for delivery tomorrow morning :thumb:
phones will always be subjective and personal. 
Had the older generations of Iphones and never really liked them, but I know they have improved a load since the 3gs. Niece has an S3 that has been replaced a few times since she got it in September, still has random faults. Got my mom a Galaxy Ace at Christmas and that has failed already, so kinda put me off Samsung at the moment, guess we have just been unlucky. 
Like Nat says, go and try them first, :thumb:


----------



## Natalie

leon20v said:


> was offered ip5, s4 or a Htc One for upgrade with orange last night, ended up taking the HTC one, out for delivery tomorrow morning :thumb:


----------



## Fiesta-125

I have a S3, always been apple guy, had iPhone 4 previous, have iPad, Macbook iMac - Maybe I just like the intergration, but Im going to get another iPhone 4(s)/5 soon, sick of the S3. I find you put a few apps and that on it, and its a useful as a brick. So slow! I had 500 songs+ on my iPhone 4. The S3, when i put that on in bloody froze and wouldnt even communicate with my Computer.

HTH


----------



## JamesCotton

iPhone


----------



## Kerr

Do we really need to do this iphone v Galaxy every week? 

Every single thread(which there is hundreds) goes the exact same way without fail. 

Time to give the old phone fight a rest.


----------



## Monkeyboy

LG Nexus 4

Pure Google with no added sheet .....


----------



## addzSE

danski said:


> Have a look at the HTC One maybe?
> Fantastic build quality...HTC just need to get a move on with making some more !!


This


----------



## Avanti

leon20v said:


> was offered ip5, s4 or a Htc One for upgrade with orange last night, ended up taking the HTC one, out for delivery tomorrow morning :thumb:
> phones will always be subjective and personal.
> Had the older generations of Iphones and never really liked them, but I know they have improved a load since the 3gs.* Niece has an S3 that has been replaced a few times since she got it in September, still has random faults.* Got my mom a Galaxy Ace at Christmas and that has failed already, so kinda put me off Samsung at the moment, guess we have just been unlucky.
> Like Nat says, go and try them first, :thumb:


The HTC ONE has not been on the market long enough to learn if there are any teething problems though.


----------



## leon20v

Avanti said:


> The HTC ONE has not been on the market long enough to learn if there are any teething problems though.


yeah I know  , I practically had the S4 but changed my mind at the last second as its not due until the end of April and I probably wont be here to receive it if I had of picked it.
Fingers crossed it will be good, hope its not style over substance, but like a car who can say


----------



## taylor8

HTC One or Sony Xperia Z


----------



## griffin1907

try Stuff Magazine this month........... S4 versus HTC One, the S4 has gesture control for all those moments when the phone rings and yours hands are greasy etc. I'd buy it just for that, but then I'm a tart like that !!

the iPhone 5 comes in their rating list at #5 below the Nexus 4 (which is great, love mine)!!!!


----------



## Vmlopes

Have the iPhone 5 personal, and the new Blackberry Z10 for work, what I will say is that the Z10 is light years ahead in speed compared to any iPhone I have used, super smooth and an even better screen resolution. 

Samsung great TV's but their phone build quality leaves a lot to be desired, creaky and plasticky spring to mind. And yes I have used them all


----------



## rinns

If your used to an iphone get a 5 , other wise you will be disapointed, ive worked on bringing EE 4g to market and tested android and lumia 920 out of curiosity but went straight back go apple......


----------



## JamesCotton

Also had a problem with a button on my 5 (was a known issue on first ones released but now fixed) so took it into apple, they gave me a new phone there and then :thumb:


----------



## Avanti

rinns said:


> If your used to an iphone get a 5 , other wise you will be disapointed, ive worked on bringing EE 4g to market and tested android and lumia 920 out of curiosity but went straight back go apple......


Dissapointed in what? At work when the ip5 came out a lot of Apple 'fans' jumped ship and are far from dissapointed, lets hope iOS7 moves away from the current layout as it is hard to deny it is dated now


----------



## rinns

Avanti said:


> Dissapointed in what? At work when the ip5 came out *a lot* of Apple 'fans' jumped ship and are far from dissapointed, lets hope iOS7 moves away from the current layout as it is hard to deny it is dated now


I think they are few and far between, some will like a change, most will go back to what they know.


----------



## leon20v

sorry going off topic a little, but the HTC one arrived this morning
so far so good, only used it to set up the google account. 
Size wise its around the same as the Nexus 4, feels nice and solid (and very ip5 looking) fit and finish seem very good, just need a case for it as I am scared of dropping it
This gives a size guide.
nexus 4, HTC one, HTC Desire S and a ZTE blade

and this is the screen both set around 30% brightness, the Nexus has a crappy plastic screen protector on it.


----------



## R14CKE

iPhone 5 in my opinion feels and looks the part, but its all personal preference. Mrs has a droid and she is converting. I have just upgraded from a 4 to a 5 even though the 5 is longer in length it's much lighter than the 4 which was a surprise.
What ever you choose will b a good phone as there ain't any rubbish ones out there, good luck on deciding.

Regards 

Alex


----------



## andy665

I took a Note 2 last week, used primarily for business and very impressed, yes its big but not a problem for me at all


----------



## Black.MB

Got the Note and i'm very happy with it. Don't think i'll ever get an iphone until Foxxcon (the producing company) heavily abuses their employees. I know that average iphone user doesnt know/bother about this, but this was the thing that i considered. But thats just me and the way i think. As for the product, I like the larger samsung screen too.


----------



## 182_Blue

Black.MB said:


> Got the Note and i'm very happy with it. Don't think i'll ever get an iphone until Foxxcon (the producing company) heavily abuses their employees. I know that average iphone user doesnt know/bother about this, but this was the thing that i considered. But thats just me and the way i think. As for the product, I like the larger samsung screen too.


And you think Samsung treat people better ?

http://www.zdnet.com/chinese-watchdog-alleges-worker-abuse-at-samsung-plants-7000003747/

http://www.chinalaborwatch.org/pro/proshow-177.html


----------



## R14CKE

Black.MB said:


> Got the Note and i'm very happy with it. Don't think i'll ever get an iphone until Foxxcon (the producing company) heavily abuses their employees. I know that average iphone user doesnt know/bother about this, but this was the thing that i considered. But thats just me and the way i think. As for the product, I like the larger samsung screen too.


That might be so but apples customer service in my experience is second to none couldn't b happier when walk into a apple store


----------



## Kerr

Black.MB said:


> Got the Note and i'm very happy with it. Don't think i'll ever get an iphone until Foxxcon (the producing company) heavily abuses their employees. I know that average iphone user doesnt know/bother about this, but this was the thing that i considered. But thats just me and the way i think. As for the product, I like the larger samsung screen too.





Shaun said:


> And you think Samsung treat people better ?
> 
> http://www.zdnet.com/chinese-watchdog-alleges-worker-abuse-at-samsung-plants-7000003747/
> 
> http://www.chinalaborwatch.org/pro/proshow-177.html


We would have to give up on 90% of what we wear and own if we cared who made them.


----------



## Nova

I phone 5 is very poor in a lot of ways and imo not even comparable to the s3 or one x , the s4 , one and the z are miles ahead of the 5 in every way the build quality of the 5 is worse iphone to date it marks so easy due to them trying to save weight there are a ton of pictures on net .


----------



## PWOOD

The one thing about an iPhone 5 is it will be worth considerably more in a couple of years. It shouldnt be but it is:tumbleweed:


----------



## bigup

had all the iphones included the iphone 5

whole ios experience has become some what stale for me so moved to a Nexus 4 and loving it

had android before so not new to me but its a nice refreshing change

however as said above the resale value for iphones is higher, in some cases you lose very little even after a year of use.

on topic now and id choose the s4 over the iphone5 but personally will stick to N4 for now


----------



## Kerr

PWOOD said:


> The one thing about an iPhone 5 is it will be worth considerably more in a couple of years. It shouldnt be but it is:tumbleweed:


Fair point.

When buying a car worth tens of thousands of pounds I do take depreciation heavily into consideration.

Saving £100 over 2 year ownership of a phone isn't worth it at all.

I'd simply choose which phone I wanted most.

Also the majority of smart phones are on contract and iphone contracts have always been more expensive when I've compared.

You have to make a bigger contribution to the phone or pay roughly £5 per month more which often takes up all of the depreciation difference.

Same thing though, if it really is an iphone you want the difference merits it.


----------



## SteveyG

leon20v said:


> sorry going off topic a little, but the HTC one arrived this morning
> so far so good, only used it to set up the google account.
> Size wise its around the same as the Nexus 4, feels nice and solid (and very ip5 looking) fit and finish seem very good, just need a case for it as I am scared of dropping it
> This gives a size guide.
> nexus 4, HTC one, HTC Desire S and a ZTE blade
> 
> and this is the screen both set around 30% brightness, the Nexus has a crappy plastic screen protector on it.


Awesome. I'm getting my HTC One in black in a few weeks :thumb: The HTC phones I've had have always been really well made, but the One is an absolute beauty with it's complete aluminium shell.


----------



## leon20v

SteveyG said:


> but the One is an absolute beauty with it's complete aluminium shell.


I've been so scared of dropping or scratching it that its now all covered up . Ended up getting the official HTC double dip case for it


----------



## Pignut71

rinns said:


> If your used to an iphone get a 5 , other wise you will be disapointed, ive worked on bringing EE 4g to market and tested android and lumia 920 out of curiosity but went straight back go apple......


Where were you based? Did you work for Fotis?

Re the handsets, go for the one you like the look of / spec. They all have issues along the way. I'm currently using a 5 and like it, that said I also like the Galaxy note and the HTC. I do think apple and htc have the edge in build quality though...


----------



## 182_Blue

leon20v said:


> I've been so scared of dropping or scratching it that its now all covered up . Ended up getting the official HTC double dip case for it


Yes if you break it you won't find anybody who is able to repair it by the looks of it http://mobile.informationweek.com/80256/show/f91fe9c27a616e29e92290b1ae79ddf1/?


----------



## SteveyG

Probably important that you have it covered by some form of phone insurance in that case. I think most banks offer free mobile insurance with anything other than the basic current accounts.


----------



## [email protected]

I might look into otterbox for mine I have a silicon back case and I can never make a good job of the screen protectors


----------



## daydotz

leon20v said:


> I've been so scared of dropping or scratching it that its now all covered up . Ended up getting the official HTC double dip case for it


I've read that case scratches the back of the phone


----------



## leon20v

daydotz said:


> I've read that case scratches the back of the phone


its been on a few weeks and been in my pocket loads. just taken it off and no marks so far :thumb:


----------



## daydotz

leon20v said:


> its been on a few weeks and been in my pocket loads. just taken it off and no marks so far :thumb:


Looks alright to me not sure I'd risk it


----------



## leon20v

daydotz said:


> Looks alright to me not sure I'd risk it


know what you mean, sadly I wasn't in a position to wait for a different case, I'm now in America and the phone has only come out this week so no one has any cases for it here, going to see what cases come into stock in the next few weeks and get a spare if I can.


----------



## CJ1985

got my new S4 coming tomorrow in white can't wait big upgrade from my current S2


----------



## 182_Blue

CJ1985 said:


> got my new S4 coming tomorrow in white can't wait big upgrade from my current S2


I got a s4 earlier, looks to be an OK bit of kit.


----------



## Dolo

HTC One being delivered tomorrow, upgrade from a 3 year old desire and I can't wait. 
Not fussed on the Samsung Sx series as they just don't do anything visually for me.
Also not a fan of iphones even though we have 4 in the household, I just can't get away with them, but you can't fault apples customer service even out of warranty. Give them £109 and walk away with a brand new phone no matter what's up with it.
This is my only concern with the one as its nigh on impossible to repair looking at the tear down on ifixit, and I have repaired a lot of phones over the years.


----------



## NickTB

Dolo said:


> HTC One being delivered tomorrow, upgrade from a 3 year old desire and I can't wait.
> Not fussed on the Samsung Sx series as they just don't do anything visually for me.
> Also not a fan of iphones even though we have 4 in the household, I just can't get away with them, but you can't fault apples customer service even out of warranty. Give them £109 and walk away with a brand new phone no matter what's up with it.
> This is my only concern with the one as its nigh on impossible to repair looking at the tear down on ifixit, and I have repaired a lot of phones over the years.


I just bought a sim free One and its my first experience of HTC Sense and I'm struggling with it a bit to be fair. I love Android and I love the phone just not too sure about Sense.


----------



## TJenkos

Let us know how you progress with the One. I'm ever so tempted..


----------



## NickTB

TJenkos said:


> Let us know how you progress with the One. I'm ever so tempted..


It really is an amazing piece of kit, I'm just trying to get my head round the HTC sense skin they have put on it


----------



## ZTChris

I have an HTC One, after having a Galaxy S3 before. These day i even wonder if asking about the iPhone as competition is even a serious question! All the iPhone has going for it is iOS and its money extraction ecosystem, if you like that sort of thing..

The One is gorgeous and better made than the iPhone (search for iPhone 'chipping'). Its faster, has better sound, a better screen, and the bundled headphones are FAR better.

The camera is an interesting one. Its mostly lives up to the claims. Low light performance is excellent, and its colour balance is brilliant, but the best thing is the fast shutter. It captures almost any motion without blur because it doesn't need the shutter open for as long (due to larger more sensitive pixels). The downside is that at 4MP you dont get the detail in distance shots, but because its better focused the detail per-pixel (if that makes sense) is far higher. Recent software updates have improved it no end compared to most of the review samples.


----------



## NickTB

Couldn't have put it better. After spending a day or so sussing out HTC sense, I love the HTC. The highlight for me has been the ability to capture slow motion video. Watching my two year old daughter running at me in slo-mo is a joy. Build quality and looks wise it walks over the iphone 5 (Having had two, they are way to susceptible to scratches and dings) Without turning this into an Apple rant, I just want to say unless Apple radically rethink their design OR go back to the 4s with updated software I won't be looking at them any time soon.


----------



## surgemaster

SteveyG said:


> Probably important that you have it covered by some form of phone insurance in that case. I think most banks offer free mobile insurance with anything other than the basic current accounts.


I'm with Barclays & have an "older" style current account which gives you free mobile insurance BUT their T's & C's say that you must register the phone with them & each subsequent change has to be re-registered failure to do this nullifies you insurance as I found out too late


----------



## DNZ 21

I have had iPhones for the last few years and my last iPhone 5 I had for about 6 months. Most of my friends have android so I though why not give it a go for a change and I have just bought a sim free S4 and so far it is a lot better than the iPhone. I'll be selling my iPhone 5 and sticking with the S4


----------



## cleaningfreak

leon20v said:


> sorry going off topic a little, but the HTC one arrived this morning
> so far so good, only used it to set up the google account.
> Size wise its around the same as the Nexus 4, feels nice and solid (and very ip5 looking) fit and finish seem very good, just need a case for it as I am scared of dropping it
> This gives a size guide.
> nexus 4, HTC one, HTC Desire S and a ZTE blade
> 
> and this is the screen both set around 30% brightness, the Nexus has a crappy plastic screen protector on it.


I have HTC Desire S ... im a bit of useless with keeping my phone away from scratches ect.ect. 24months after... my phones screen is worst on the planet, aluminum body all dented, bended ... but it works just fine !  love HTC aluminum quality ... would love to have htc one, but its like a brick ... tooo big


----------



## Natalie

cleaningfreak said:


> would love to have htc one, but its like a brick ... tooo big


I have the One X + and thought I would find it massive too especially going from a Wildfire but I got used to it in a couple of days.


----------



## bigup

Been looking at selling my nexus 4 for a HTC one

It looks good, does it have 4.2.2 yet?


----------



## SteveyG

Don't think it's on 4.2.2, but IMO on a phone it doesn't really make a difference.


----------



## cleaningfreak

Natalie said:


> I have the One X + and thought I would find it massive too especially going from a Wildfire but I got used to it in a couple of days.


i like small phones like i5 size phones or htc desire s ect. ect. if they will make smaller version of htc one i would b thinking very seriously about it .


----------

